# Thoughts on 2004 F250 Harley Davidson as a plow truck



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

OK I'm sure I'm going to get ripped from a few guys here, but here goes.
I'm wondering what every-ones thoughts are on a 2004 Harley Davidson F-250 6.0 power stroke as a plow truck. I've always been a Chevy/GMC guy and I'm really considering going with a HD Diesel for my next truck. I've always liked the look of the F-250's from 99& up and especially the Harley Davidson trucks. I found one for sale and I'm really thinking hard about it becoming mine. Also what is every-ones thoughts on the 04's 6.0 power stroke. from what I've read and heard here they had some problems. What do I need to look for?
I look forward to every-ones comets.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

hope it's 4X4


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh yeah it's a Crew Cab HD F-250 power stroke.


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

Chevy/GMC;908425 said:


> Oh yeah it's a Crew Cab HD F-250 power stroke.


And Yes It's a 4X4


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

usually a 2400# skid of material on your back will keep her going . even half that should suffice . get er done


----------



## Richter415 (Oct 26, 2009)

That would be plowing in style!

I'm not sure about plowing with it but they are a great truck. I have had two.
One was an 04 orange and black with a V-10. That truck got an 8 inch lift and 37s. Most comfortable truck I've had

The second was the same truck withe the 6.0 and no lift but it had four buckets. You'll love the truck and interior.


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

Deco;908439 said:


> usually a 2400# skid of material on your back will keep her going . even half that should suffice . get er done


Say what??? I'm not sure what your telling me ?? Are you say to put 2400lbs of material in the back so it will get traction? Why would it need that?


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Do it. I use my Excursion to plow with.. Nice and comfy


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

Richter415;908476 said:


> That would be plowing in style!
> 
> I'm not sure about plowing with it but they are a great truck. I have had two.
> One was an 04 orange and black with a V-10. That truck got an 8 inch lift and 37s. Most comfortable truck I've had
> ...


Yeah the interior is nice. I would put on my Boss7.5 Std poly on it to do the accounts that I have. I only have about 15 accounts, two little parking lots and the rest are just drive ways and side walks. I'm usually done in about 4hrs.
How did you like the 6.0 did you have any problems with it?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Chevy/GMC;908419 said:


> OK I'm sure I'm going to get ripped from a few guys here, but here goes.
> I'm wondering what every-ones thoughts are on a 2004 Harley Davidson F-250 6.0 power stroke as a plow truck. I've always been a Chevy/GMC guy and I'm really considering going with a HD Diesel for my next truck. I've always liked the look of the F-250's from 99& up and especially the Harley Davidson trucks. I found one for sale and I'm really thinking hard about it becoming mine. Also what is every-ones thoughts on the 04's 6.0 power stroke. from what I've read and heard here they had some problems. What do I need to look for?
> I look forward to every-ones comets.


Boy, interesting post. You say you are a Chevy/GMC guy, and want a "HD diesel truck" and you are going to buy a 6.0L? Been there, done that. Best of luck.

Oh, by the way, Chevy/GMC trucks do come in a diesel version with an automatic transmission also.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

An F250 is an F250 no mater what the exteior or interior package it will be a fine plow truck. Personally I'd stay away from a 6L. JMO


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;908552 said:


> An F250 is an F250 no mater what the exteior or interior package it will be a fine plow truck. Personally I'd stay away from a 6L. JMO


Did you slip on ice and bump your head?

BTW-that would be a sweet plow truck, except for the 6L.


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

dieseld;908539 said:


> Boy, interesting post. You say you are a Chevy/GMC guy, and want a "HD diesel truck" and you are going to buy a 6.0L? Been there, done that. Best of luck.
> 
> Oh, by the way, Chevy/GMC trucks do come in a diesel version with an automatic transmission also.


WOW !!! No kidding that's great!!!! Thank for the info!!!!Do they come in Orange& Black and with a heavy duty stout front end to be able to handle the extra 700+lbs I'm going to hang on it?


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;908559 said:


> Did you slip on ice and bump your head?
> 
> BTW-that would be a sweet plow truck, except for the 6L.


OK that's the info I'm looking for. What's up with the 6.0?? Is it just the 2004's ???


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

I wouldn't buy the 6.0 they had a lot of turbo problems. If you want a diesel get 7.3 or Gas v10 which is also an awesome engine


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

chs1993;908631 said:


> I wouldn't buy the 6.0 they had a lot of turbo problems. If you want a diesel get 7.3 or Gas v10 which is also an awesome engine


Are the people letting them "idle" for @ least 3 minutes & people don't say you don't need too....My dad had a Mack that had the original turbo from 1986 till he sold it in 2001 with 750,000 miles


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TommyMac;908667 said:


> Are the people letting them "idle" for @ least 3 minutes & people don't say you don't need too....My dad had a Mack that had the original turbo from 1986 till he sold it in 2001 with 750,000 miles


Not the same kind of turbo.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a search on the 6.0- lots of problems come from modifying it. From what I've seen there isn't enough head studs in the design which causes more problems with more power. They also had a lot of turbo issues and fueling issue's. There are also guys with 200k on them with no problem at all. Also, a lot of people say that the 2005+ 6.0 is a stout unit, and the older 2003/2004 were the problem years.


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

plowguy43;909302 said:


> Do a search on the 6.0- lots of problems come from modifying it. From what I've seen there isn't enough head studs in the design which causes more problems with more power. They also had a lot of turbo issues and fueling issue's. There are also guys with 200k on them with no problem at all. Also, a lot of people say that the 2005+ 6.0 is a stout unit, and the older 2003/2004 were the problem years.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

cretebaby;908997 said:


> Not the same kind of turbo.


You still need to let the turbo cool so you don't burn up the bearings....All this "Hot Rod" drivers out there drive 75mph & just shut the engine off without waiting for the turbo to cool down


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

first things first, take the vin to a ford dealer and run an oasis report and see what kind of work was really done to this truck. if its made it this far without any real problems i would bet it will be a decent truck. not all the engines are problems. if it has chronic problems it will continue to have them. if it is one of the ones that is trouble free, it usually stays fine from what ive seen. my 06 had a spotless oasis when i bought it and ive performed routine maintenance and finally had the first egr go at 72k miles. id say go for it if everything checks out but the only problem your gonna run into is the residential work with it, thats a big truck to moving around in driveways.


----------



## blwnsmoke (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a 07 F250 Harley crew cab that I'm plowing with. I put a 9ft snowdogg on it a couple weeks ago. Put the 6000lb springs on the front of it and barely get any sag. Truck has 57,000 miles on it and runs great. 

Only issues I've had was 1 injector went around 32,000 miles and now either headgaskets are shot or the EGR cooler as I have coolant coming from the degas bottle. This is my fault though because I'm running a powerful tune on it. I'll be getting a egr cooler delete pipe and putting arp studs in it which will make the engine bullet proof as it eliminates the 2 biggest issues with the 6.0s.

Hope this helps.

These trucks love to run high rpm.. don't baby it. Lots of idle time are bad for the 6.0's...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TommyMac;909422 said:


> You still need to let the turbo cool so you don't burn up the bearings....All this "Hot Rod" drivers out there drive 75mph & just shut the engine off without waiting for the turbo to cool down


Do you honestly think driving 75mph in an unloaded truck is working the turbo? Even plowing snow you will have an extremly hard time working your motor that hard. I


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

JD Dave;911404 said:


> Do you honestly think driving 75mph in an unloaded truck is working the turbo? Even plowing snow you will have an extremly hard time working your motor that hard. I


Oil is used to cool the turbo...right....so when you shut the motor off it shuts off the oiling to the turbo....right....that means bearings in turbo's get cooked....unless you got an accusump that keeps pumping oil to the turbo to cool....I don't give a damn what people do or dont do to there diesel's


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TommyMac;911420 said:


> Oil is used to cool the turbo...right....so when you shut the motor off it shuts off the oiling to the turbo....right....that means bearings in turbo's get cooked....unless you got an accusump that keeps pumping oil to the turbo to cool....I don't give a damn what people do or dont do to there diesel's


I agree but unless your really working the turbo anything over 1 min of cool down is not needed. I also have a 87 Mack that I've owned since 91 and it has the original turbo on it (touch wood) All the cool down that truck has ever seen is coming in the yard driving slow. Sorry for the thread derail, if you have another response PM me.


----------

